# Feeding swedes



## Supertrooper (5 January 2011)

Do you hang yours up or just feed whole off the floor? If you do hang up do you have any tips on doing it xx


----------



## MissMistletoe (5 January 2011)

Ive done this in the past. I buy a half swede or cut a whole one in two, then make a hole at one end and thread some twine through it to make a loop.
Then hang it on a fence post.

My old pony is having a few slices of swede for her daily carrot stretches and loves them!
Her daughter is more of a 'parsnip pony'!


----------



## riding_high (5 January 2011)

i normally make a hole through the centre of the swede and then thread some rope/twine through and hang it up, keeps them amused for hours if hung in the right place!

i also feed it off the floor if they are in for a while as it helps them to stretch down and kind of serves as a boredom breaker/football/treat 'ball'!


----------



## ibot (5 January 2011)

paddy likes the idea of any food but when it comes to eating them he changes his mind   i guess horses and owners are alike lol


----------



## Cobsndogs (5 January 2011)

I used to hang mine up, after spending ages trying to stab a hole through them with a screwdriver. Now I just put them on the floor, and let them chase them around the stable.


----------



## 3DE (5 January 2011)

Ludo said:



			I used to hang mine up, after spending ages trying to stab a hole through them with a screwdriver. Now I just put them on the floor, and let them chase them around the stable.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I decided too - until I cam up with a brainwave. Pop it in a small home hay net and tie that up hanging in the middle of the stable. Much easier


----------



## Toast (5 January 2011)

I used to hang them up but found once he couldnt pin it anywhere to destroy it, it wasnt fun anymore. I then just started giving him one on the floor 
x


----------



## MM&PP (5 January 2011)

I spent ages hanging mine up and everything to which my horse demolished it in about 5 minutes flat!!!

Plus it made his breath stink!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (6 January 2011)

I always feed them on the floor. I just chuck them into the field whole (I do cut up the smaller ones though if I think the horse could choke on them).


----------



## louised1henry (8 January 2011)

floor all the time now.takes for ever to get a hole through them if they are fresh as there rock hard.and ones year my cob caught his neck rug  clip/buckle on the baling twine i hung it up with and he wrecked his rug when he pulled away.

been getting mine swedes from the new aldi round the corner and they are huge.the size of foot balls.make the other supermarkets like tescos ones look like apples.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (8 January 2011)

hang it up on the ring with the haynet  on slice in and put in feed


----------



## 3DE (8 January 2011)

Don't buy swedes/turnips from the supermarket - get together with other liveries and speak to a nice, friendly farmer and you can get stock veg really cheap! We got a ton of turnips for £20, same with potatoes and carrots. They're not the prettiest veg but perfectly fine for the neddies. Mine now have a 2 turnips and a handful of carrots every day and it costs next to nothing


----------



## spider (8 January 2011)

An electric drill is a quick way to make a hole through the middle!


----------



## Noodlebug (8 January 2011)

Do they ever choke on them??


----------



## spider (8 January 2011)

Never known my horse to choke on one. He has the large ones and bites pieces off and crunches them up!


----------



## Supertrooper (8 January 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, brought him one today, will have a happy horse tonight!!!


----------



## christi (8 January 2011)

I just put it on the floor for my horse she Loves  them ,she manages to eat a whole 1 in about about 4 mins lol


----------



## NOISYGIRL (11 January 2011)

I stopped feeding them at all after a process of elimination, I found it was them/stuff they might have been sprayed with, giving my horse hives 

It was a shame because he used to like having a munch, I used to just put it in his manger or in a rubber bucket


----------

